# Picked Up a New Kimber Super Carry Ultra



## jklotz

So far, so good! Got another 150 rounds to complete the break in, but she's loosing up nicely:


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, very nice. Safe shooting.


----------



## Texcowboy

Great choice!!!!!


----------



## spanish073187

Nice :mrgreen:


----------



## ElMar

Sweet!


----------



## chip80

I've got one too. Have got 500 rounds through it now. I found that Magtech and Blazer Brass ammo has caused Failure To Return To Battery problem when slignshot loading the first round in the mag. American Eagle target ammo has worked flawlessly for me thus far. Have fun with it!


----------



## EliWolfe

Now that thar be downright purdy!
Eli


----------



## SteveKoz

Really pretty gun. Good luck with it. I'm trying to decide between this one and the Ultra CDP. Like the look/color combination of the Ultra CDP better but the feel of the SCU better. 
It's been a few months since you first got it. Still loving it? You eye balling the Ultra CDP at all?


----------

